# woosah...



## ILBUNYON (Mar 24, 2007)

this is ILBUNYON, when it comes to martial arts i have it baad. i enjoy many styles of martial arts. if i could be at seven places at the same time i would train in seven different styles. i like to read about the history of everything martial art; i sleep with my kartate gi on(lol). i'm looking forward to some great martialtalk.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 24, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 24, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 24, 2007)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## dubljay (Mar 24, 2007)

Welcom to MartialTalk!  Home to many who share your addiction to the arts.

There's a wealth of information to be had.

Couple of quick notes

Dont hesitate to ask a question, there are many knowledgeable members that have a variety of experiences; that being said, the search function is your friend.  Dont be afraid to dredge up an old dead thread if you have something new to add to it.


Again welcome to MT and enjoy

-Josh


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah, what DublJay said.:ultracool


----------



## Kacey (Mar 24, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Tames D (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## exile (Mar 25, 2007)

Greetings, ILBY, and welcome to the board. It's good to have you with ushope you enjoy your stay here. There's plenty of expertise here on every MA you've ever heard of, I'm sure, so all your varied interests will be very well served!


----------



## MJS (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 25, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT ... happy posting!


----------



## Drac (Mar 25, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## The Kidd (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome, lots to learn... use SEARCH liberally.

What is "woosah"?  I heard someone making that sound the other day in a technique line and I thought he was just being a big NERD but maybe I was wrong and it means something??? haha 

-D


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT!!!!!!!!!!!

B


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 27, 2007)

ILBUNYON said:


> this is ILBUNYON, when it comes to martial arts i have it baad. i enjoy many styles of martial arts. if i could be at seven places at the same time i would train in seven different styles. i like to read about the history of everything martial art; i sleep with my kartate gi on(lol). i'm looking forward to some great martialtalk.


 
Ave.
I'm exactly the same way. I've actually got a little bit of an OCD and martial arts has been a healthy focus.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 27, 2007)

Hiya  :wavey:  Nice to see a new face.  

Read and post is the only advice I'll give...  oh yea and stick to the threads, you get beaten up by the mods for digressing.... *ducks*


----------



## MetalStorm (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome to the board!! :wavey:


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT, where you'll undoubtedly find _many_ like yourself.


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## stickarts (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT!!!!!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 30, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to the board, Bunyun!


----------

